# 10-10-10 LL Catfish Jugging with one Big Blue



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I took my brother in law jugging on LL Sunday. We got to the lake around 7:30 am and went and caught shad. We had 10 anchored and 10 drift jugs in the water by about 8:30am. We jugged until about 3:00pm. We got 30 really nice size eating fish along with one huge blue that we CPR'd. I didn't have the scale along but the picture tells the tale. It was a great day.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*way to go, now i need to see some PICTURES...*


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

thats a good days work, good report.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*ok finally got them, dang good work...*


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

nice catch!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

*Busch Beer*

Btich, U Shoulda Came Home


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on the big blue Scootster. You are a quick learner. Who's holding the big cat? You or the friend?


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep Sunbeam thats me. The girl in the picture kissing the catfish is my lovely Romanian wife.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Nice mess of fish . Your CPR looks to be a solid 30 pounder ! Congrats !!! That size is a blast to catch .


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Real nice catch!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice mess of cats, wat to go.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

WTG. Great trip and thanks for the post


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Watch Out Jugging is an addiction! You can ask Jeff's' or my my wife. My wife is having me committed to JOA That's "Jug Alcoholics Anonymous" Nice catch


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

WTG Scootster! Really nice fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

She's a nice catch too!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish I was a catfish....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are good cat fish! That big blue was in good shape, ripples of muscle down it's side, and overall good proportions(not a jug head). I bet there are a lot of big cats caught this winter.
A good catch of blues all around, wtg!


----------



## baldfisherman (Sep 22, 2010)

n i c e cats man wtg


----------

